# propane line size



## Gregg (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 200,000 btu propane heater, The tank is 160 feet away from the heater can you tell what size pipe I need to run to it.


----------



## donmorgan (Nov 13, 2009)

You could possibly ask your propane supplier (mine are pretty knowledgeable) or contact the heater manufacturer.


----------

